
The Trefle Botanical API is now open source - rubyist123
https://github.com/treflehq/trefle-api
======
based2
[https://trefle.io/about#pricing](https://trefle.io/about#pricing) Trefle is
currently in beta and still learning how it can be most helpful.

------
dosanto_3
is the raw API data accessible ?

~~~
Johnyma22
This: [https://github.com/treflehq/trefle-
api/blob/master/db/botani...](https://github.com/treflehq/trefle-
api/blob/master/db/botanic_seeds.rb) ?

~~~
iudqnolq
That's tiny. There are around 390,000 plants in the world. That file contains
more than just plants, and has less than 2,000 entries.

1: [https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-
environment-36230858](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-36230858)

~~~
mellosouls
According to the blurb they have 1 million indexed.

~~~
MattBlissett
There are around a million _names_ for plants, but due to changing scientific
hypotheses, limitations of science and communication centuries ago, new
technologies (DNA sequencing etc) and so on, over 600,000 of those names are
synonyms for other plants.

I was going to give the synonyms for _Solanum tuberosum_ L., the potato, but
it has tens (maybe hundreds) of them. Look at the bottom of the infobox:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potato](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potato)

~~~
Cyphase
There are 359 synonyms listed in the infobox.

